# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  MAN haluaa ostaa Scanian

## kuukanko

MAN on tänään ilmoittanut haluavansa ostaa Scanian. MAN kertoo aikeistaan lisää ensi viikolla.

Scanian omistajista tiettävästi Wallenbergit säätiöidensä ja Investor-yhtiönsä kautta ovat halukkaita myymään omistuksensa (yhteensä n. 19%), mutta Volkswagen (omistus n. 34%) ei ole halukas myymään.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> MAN on tänään ilmoittanut haluavansa ostaa Scanian. MAN kertoo aikeistaan lisää ensi viikolla.
> 
> Scanian omistajista tiettävästi Wallenbergit säätiöidensä ja Investor-yhtiönsä kautta ovat halukkaita myymään omistuksensa (yhteensä n. 19%), mutta Volkswagen (omistus n. 34%) ei ole halukas myymään.


Anti mennä vaan. OIKEIDEN Scanioiden teko loppui ns. kolmossarjan myötä.

----------

